# Attention infp straight single males



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

*Attention straight single males*

My female friend has been single forever and I want to throw some ya'll smexilicious infp males at her to talk to. She's 19, likes to write, is funny and sweet, and a bit of a sci-fi geek to top it off. Her type is ISFP (although she scores pretty in between on the S and N, so you be the judge) if you wanna know.

Please, gentleman, voice your interest!

She has both Skype and MSN. I'm mostly on MSN. You can add me, mine is listed in my profile. Replies very much welcome, thank you!

edit: Ok, ALL MALES REGARDLESS OF TYPE WELCOME


----------



## penguinfrk (Apr 13, 2011)

Why INFP? This page says INFPs and ISFPs are ideal matches for ENFJs.

I'm not actually interested, but I wanted to throw that out there because I am completely in love with and happy around an INFP with weak N (I thought she was an ISFP). Just a heads up, I wish her the best of luck! She definitely sounds like someone I would like to get to know, even if not romantically.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

It really doesn't matter what type, honestly, there just happens to be a lot of INFPs on PC, haha. So, let me revise: SINGLE MALES. lol.


----------



## Ylajali (Mar 27, 2011)

I can cover the cost of having her shipped here to my home in Nicaragua, as long as you can verify her fertility.


----------



## AdAstraPerAspera (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, she does sound pretty awesome I've gotta say. Distance though is a massive deal-breaker for me though  Unless.. Wait, where abouts is she? I feel I'm probably just more curious as to why you wanna throw some guys at her?

EDIT: Wait, didn't read the post 100% correctly as to the why. Still tired, just woke up ><


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

There really isn't much of a why, to be honest. She could use a little fun in her life, so here I am now selling her to the internet hahah


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

MissyMaroon said:


> There really isn't much of a why, to be honest. She could use a little fun in her life, so here I am now selling her to the internet hahah


Doesn't sound evil at all!


----------



## AdAstraPerAspera (Oct 14, 2009)

MissyMaroon said:


> There really isn't much of a why, to be honest. She could use a little fun in her life, so here I am now selling her to the internet hahah


Haha, fair enough  Love the pic btw, Garden State is my fav movie.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

If only I could thank you a hundred more times. It is one of my favorites too!


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

This makes me lol


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

After a doscussion with a gay ENTP (gay means happy and fun) I decided that we heterosexual men should not call ourselves straight, cause straight means ... boring. But we should call ourselves* KEWL MEN*, which is the opposite of gay men.

Not having a cool word for straight is clearly discriminatory. 

Peace Kewl and gay people!


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

The profile is an interesting base, and I've dealt with ISFPs before; but I'm afraid she's a little too young for me.


----------



## DDrokenss (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello, I'm 19 also. Distance is kind of a big factor, but I wouldn't mind talking.


----------



## Pakaa (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a feeling your "friend" is really you.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Why on the interwebz? 
You're an ENFP, I assume you have a wide connection of different social groups/friends in real life. Take her on a night out in town, even if she's not comfortable. See what she thinks... because most introverts despise social events but why the internet?
There are many night crawlers and predators out here... wouldn't be ideal. 



> I have a feeling your "friend" is really you.


If that's the case, you will only attract night crawlers. Cocaine addicts and baby murderers.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Lol, I'm good. Taken here. And I got over finding an internet talking buddy for my friend. ><


----------



## the_BLOB (Jul 13, 2011)

haha are all INFJs matchmakers? i kind of am, with mixed results i must say...


----------



## Fhreed (Jun 30, 2011)

"shrugs" at least she means well.


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

MissyMaroon said:


> My female friend has been single forever and I want to throw some ya'll smexilicious infp males at her to talk to. She's 19, likes to write, is funny and sweet, and a bit of a sci-fi geek to top it off. Her type is ISFP (although she scores pretty in between on the S and N, so you be the judge) if you wanna know.
> 
> Please, gentleman, voice your interest!
> 
> ...



Oh.

If she wants to talk about her rich emotional world (whatever it is), I am your guy  

*Skype and Hotmail are the same as my nick.*

I'd really love to hear some IxFP talk and I am a straight guy. There is no need to inform her of the first part of the previous sentence ...

I also honestly like ISFPs, I like their honest desire to feel good (mostly) and how they sometimes think my Ne theories are a charming fairy tale. I really want to improve my EQ. I also want to see the stories they see. If you haven't noticed TPs emotional worlds are not very ... varied. If you have Fe for a 3d ( Left arm LOL) might still not be very helpful. 

I have watched the forums and have not seen many TPs with a decent EQ. I am one of the low EQ 

And very few even realize it. Even I think an ENTP with splendid Fe is still rather blind to own emotions. I really want to feel my emotions. From the posts I read on the Fi forums, it must be nice all around. If you compare them to TP forums ... you will know what I mean.

I like Tango and have been to about 10-15 lessons. I absolutely suck and I know only the very basics BUT I think an ISFP will still love that very easy* video*, which you'll* show her right away*  I don't trust P planning skills from Personal experience


----------



## Kozy (Jun 4, 2011)

bump, need 15 posts


----------

